# best grinder for taking a beating?



## jonnie d (Jul 6, 2011)

If you were to choose a grinder for a very busy coffee shop what would you put your money with? mazzer? mahlkonig? cimbali? any others?

cheers

J


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Mazzer Royal would be my weapon. Your staff would be too scared to mistreat it


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

We've got a Mazzer at work, it's very robust! Takes a hell of a beating on saturdays, yet shines through it all.


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

Mazzer, Compak or Anfim


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Get a look in the bars in mainline Italian railway stations - probably the largest throughput you'll come across - and what do you see? Mazzers, Mazzers, and Mazzers.

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

I use a Fracino C6 which takes a daily hammering on my van and has never let me down! It's a cracking grinder and (in my totally unbiased opinion!!) as good as a Mazzer. Looks good too!


----------



## xXDaedalusXx (Oct 24, 2011)

The Mazzer Robur wouldn't even break a sweat.









My favourite coffee shop, Laynes Espresso uses one, looks amazing too.


----------



## jonnie d (Jul 6, 2011)

cheers for the replies folks!

yeh seen the mazzer in laynes, that would be the mazzer to get I guess. I know wellington in edinburgh uses 3 anfims, which take a beating, can't say I've really heard anything about them before though?


----------



## Roy (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi All of whats been mentioned are tough the main thing is the Anfim will make better coffe due to the grind speed is 800 rpm you get a far more consistant particle size, if price comes into it you get more grinder for your money with Anfim.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I know the guys at Anfim will custom fit a fan to some models (Super Caimano gets good reviews), which could be a good idea if you're planning heavy duty use.


----------



## xXDaedalusXx (Oct 24, 2011)

The Robur spins at 420rpm, so i would imagine it produces better results.


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

Speeds will vary especially between conical and flat grinders. It might also help to consider things like the accuracy and consistency of dosers and timers as the wasted coffee incurred can add up in a commercial environment.


----------

